# Heads up.



## CCCSD

mods. There is a troll over on police forums, Jack Wagger, who will be trying to post over here. He’s a fucking piece of shit troll. Please be aware of any new members. We’ve tried to get him banned but they won’t because he’s clickbait for them.

I want to make sure, especially if anyone, except the guy from Italy, tries to use me as a reference.


----------

